# Betta sketches?



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

So today I attempted to draw a betta fish (sketch) and it turned out pretty good! So I will do other betta sketches of other bettas (this one is milo)


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Anyone? Lol


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

If you want, you could draw Kai, he's in one of my albums


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I would like one you can draw anyone you like from my albums here  http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?u=43339


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

For Asira, I have Kai 








And for indigo betta, I did Indigo and Igneel


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

such cute pictures of them:-D Thank You!


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks  Really cute!


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Can u draw all 3 of my bettas?

Inferno


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunny


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

And my new betta who doesn't ave a nene

Ps I really like ur drawing and is appreciate it of u drew all 3!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Here you go!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

can you draw Q-Tip?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Here you go  btw Q-Tip has such beautiful coloring!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

aww. thanks


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks


----------

